# Wago 750-841 mit SPS 314C-2 PN/DP verbinden, Visualisierung mit Laptop



## solosi (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

stehe vor einem für mich unlösbarem Problem, für das ich noch nicht mal annähernd an einen Lösungsansatz komme.. Aufgabenstellung ist leider so vorgegeben wie beschrieben, ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.

Es geht um folgendes: 

Ich habe auf eine Wago 750-841 mit zahlreichen Busklemmen sämtliche Ein- und Ausgänge meiner Anlage (Pick-and-Place-Station) angeklemmt. Die Wago selber soll keine Programmierung aufweisen. Ich soll eine SPS (CPU 314C-2 PN/DP) mit Ethernet mit der Wago verbinden. Die eigentliche Programmsteuerung übernimmt die SPS. Visualisiert werden soll das ganze noch mit einem Laptop, der ebenfalls über Ethernet an die SPS angeschlossen wird.

Ich hoffe man versteht einigermaßen mein Problem.. 

Ist dieses Problem überhaupt zu lösen, oder ist die Aufgabe, so wie angedacht, gar nicht realisierbar? Wie realisiere ich das Ganze am Besten? Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.

Freundliche Grüße

Fabian


----------



## holgermaik (9 Februar 2016)

Hallo Fabian


> Ist dieses Problem überhaupt zu lösen, oder ist die Aufgabe, so wie  angedacht, gar nicht realisierbar? Wie realisiere ich das Ganze am  Besten? Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.



Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Hier hast du alle Antworten auf deine Fragen und sogar ein Beispiel. Wo klemmt es denn jetzt?

http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/79777-wago-750-841-parametrieren-post602337.html#post602337


----------



## solosi (9 Februar 2016)

Das Problem besteht eher grundsätzlich.. Mir fehlt das Verständnis, wie ich überhaupt rangehen soll..


----------



## MSB (9 Februar 2016)

Die mit weitem Abstand beste Lösung:
Ersetze die 750-841 gegen 750-370 (Profinet Koppler) 


Ansonsten musst du mit Modbus TCP arbeiten: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/22660304

Die Registerbelegung findest du wiederum im Wago Handbuch. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## holgermaik (9 Februar 2016)

Du nimmst den FB823 aus dem Wago Beispiel. 
Wago nutzt Funktionscode 23
Anhang anzeigen 881-Seite223.pdf


In der Übersicht siehst du, dass deine Eingänge bei Adresse 0 beginnen. Wenn du also an dem FB "zu lesende Adresse" 0 einstellst und eine Länge von 1 dann hast du die ersten 16 digitalen Engänge in deinem gelesenem Word.
Holger

Manuel hat allerdings recht. Der 841 ist sicherlich die schlechteste Wahl für die Aufgabe.


----------



## mnuesser (10 Februar 2016)

solosi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> stehe vor einem für mich unlösbarem Problem, für das ich noch nicht mal annähernd an einen Lösungsansatz komme.. Aufgabenstellung ist leider so vorgegeben wie beschrieben, ob das jetzt sinnvoll ist oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch nicht über die Wago Software verfügst zur Programmierung der Steuerung?

gruss Markus


----------



## solosi (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nein ich verfüge nicht über die Wago Software zur Programmierung.. Wie gesagt, das Hauptproblem ist eben, das die Aufgabenstellung mit exakt diesem Controller fest vorgegeben ist und ich damit arbeiten soll.. Das das die schlechteste Wahl für meine Aufgabe ist, war mir bis dato nicht bewusst, ist aber wie gesagt vorgegeben.


----------



## solosi (10 Februar 2016)

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1014/a101400d.pdf

Kann ich nach dieser Anleitung vorgehen oder funktioniert das für meinen Controller nicht?
Kann man den Modbus eigentlich frei benutzen oder muss da vorher noch was freigeschaltet werden?


----------



## MSB (10 Februar 2016)

Zumindest bezogen auf Siemens ist alles was du darin lesen kannst relativ nutzlos, weil sich das Programmhandling des CP343-1 seeehr vom Handling der integrierten PN-Schnittstelle unterscheidet.
Das was du zu Wago lesen kannst, könnte prinzipiell schon passen.

P.S. Nur um das abschließen zu klären: Schulaufgabe ?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo Solosi,

bitte schau dir folgende Anwendungshinweise an. Das sollte für dich die beste Lösung darstellen.
Voraussetzung ist, dass deine CPU nicht zu alt ist und die Verbindung unterstützt.

S7 Modbus Baustein für Kommunikation mit PN CPU 300 & 400
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...bus&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails2557636393290723199

S7 Modbus Baustein für Kommunikation mit PN CPU 1200 & 1500
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dbus&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails542328957930584154


----------



## solosi (10 Februar 2016)

Meine CPU ist eine: CPU314C-2 PN/DP. Müsste es mit dieser klappen?

Das ist ein kleiner Teil meiner Abschlussprüfung ja..


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo Solosi,

das hängt vom Firmwarestand der CPU ab. Im Normalfall sollte das funktionieren.
Andernfalls bleibt dir nur eine Wagoseitige Applikation mit der WagoLibDB.


----------



## solosi (10 Februar 2016)

Also: Als erstes mach ich ja wie gewohnt in Step7 meine Hardwarekonfiguration. Dann erstelle ich das Ethernetz, bestehend aus Laptop, SPS und Wago 750-841. IP-Adressen und MAC-Adressen eingeben und fertig. Soweit in Ordnung oder?

Und dann muss ich die Kommunikation sozusagen "programmieren"? In welchem FC mache ich das dann? Problem ist wirklich, das ich absolut keine Ahnung davon habe .


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo solosi,

in den Anwendungshinweisen sind lauffähige Beispielprogramme enthalten.
Den Modbus Kommunikationsbaustein (FB823 TCP oder FB824 UDP) kannst du in einem beliebigen Baustein aufrufen und dann entsprechend beschalten.
Im Prinzip würde es ausreichen die Beispiele zu nutzen und einfach nur die CPU in der Hardwarekonfiguration auszutauschen.
Am Besten schaust du dir das einfach mal an, das dürfte schon viele Fragen beantworten.
Das Ethernet Netzwerk muss nich zwingend projektiert werden. Wichtig ist nur das Eintragen der IP Adressen, sowie diese auch auf der Hardware einzustellen.


----------



## solosi (10 Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Wo finde ich denn diese Beispielprojekte?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo solosi,

die Anwendungshinweise hatte ich dir bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag verlinkt.


----------



## solosi (16 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

war vorhin noch einmal bei meinem Projektbetreuer. Er meinte, ich soll die Kommunikation mit Hilfe einer sogenannten GSD-Datei herstellen. Also in der Hardwarekonfig in Step 7 Simatic Manager die GSD-Datei installieren und dann ganz normal programmieren.

Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich diese GSD-Datei her?


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (16 Februar 2016)

Hallo solosi,

wie bereits von MSB geschrieben wäre ProfiNet die einfachste Variante (Einbinden per GSD-Datei). Dafür brauchst du allerdings ein ProfiNet Device (z.B. 750-375).


----------



## solosi (16 Februar 2016)

Also kann ich meinen 750-841 für diesen Zweck nicht nutzen? Dieser hat ja auch eine Profinet-Schnittstelle, oder?


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2016)

solosi schrieb:


> Also kann ich meinen 750-841 für diesen Zweck nicht nutzen? Dieser hat ja auch eine Profinet-Schnittstelle, oder?


Per formaler Definition hat der 750-841 nur eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle, vielleicht sollte dein Ausbilder an seiner Ausbildung arbeiten.

Wago hat in der 750er Reihe der Controller (750-8**) keine Geräte mit Profinet Funktionalität.

Also entweder Profinet mit (einem) der folgenden Geräte:
750-340
750-370
750-375
750-377
GSDML Dateien: http://www.wago.de/service/download...search_downloadsDe_labelǁBibliotheken&lang=de

ODER

Modbus TCP mit deinem vorhanden -841

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## solosi (16 Februar 2016)

........................


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2016)

Was bei dir bei der Installation schiefläuft: Keine Ahnung, irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen, wie versuchst du die Dateien wo zu installieren, welche Step7-Version verwendest du?
Du müsstest auf jeden Fall die Datei GSDML... Datei(en) installieren (wobei das im Rahmen der Tatsache, das du jetzt einen Profibus-Controller hast, eigentlich in deinem konkreten Fall auch egal ist.)
Zu den SHA-Dateien, siehe die "Readme.txt".

Da du nun also bei Profibus bist, brauchst du GSD-Dateien (*.GSD) (nicht GSDML *.xml):
http://www.wago.de/download.esm?file=\download\00333800_0.exe&name=GSD_Setup_V54.exe

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## solosi (16 Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank. Hat geklappt. Habe nun meine 750-833 schoen im Hardwarekonfig von Simatic Manager drinnen.


----------



## solosi (20 Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

bin jetzt soweit wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Ist die Hardwarekonfiguration denn so korrekt, wie ich sie erstellt habe?

Noch was bezüglich der Ein- und Ausgangsadressen. Von meiner 1. Digitaleingangsklemme ist die Adresse einfach E0.0 und E0.1 oder? Bei der 2.en Eingangsklemme E1.0 und E1.1?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian


----------



## solosi (20 Februar 2016)

Noch ne Frage.. Kann ich die Ausgänge jetzt direkt zuweisen ? 

Also z.B. ich setze den Ausgang 0.0 im Programm Simatic Manager, und dieser setzt mir dann von meiner Wago die 1. Ausgangsklemme den Ausgang A0.0 (über Profibus)?


----------



## solosi (20 Februar 2016)

Kann mir noch einer weiterhelfen? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Februar 2016)

solosi schrieb:


> Ist die Hardwarekonfiguration denn so korrekt, wie ich sie erstellt habe?


Wenn Deine Klemmen tatsächlich so gesteckt sind - dann vermutlich ja.



solosi schrieb:


> Noch was bezüglich der Ein- und Ausgangsadressen. Von meiner 1. Digitaleingangsklemme ist die Adresse einfach E0.0 und E0.1 oder? Bei der 2.en Eingangsklemme E1.0 und E1.1?


Ja



solosi schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage.. Kann ich die Ausgänge jetzt direkt zuweisen ?
> 
> Also z.B. ich setze den Ausgang 0.0 im Programm Simatic Manager, und dieser setzt mir dann von meiner Wago die 1. Ausgangsklemme den Ausgang A0.0 (über Profibus)?


Ja

Ich glaube, das größte Erfolgserlebnis wirst Du haben, wenn Du es einfach direkt ausprobierst.

Harald


----------



## solosi (20 Februar 2016)

Hi Harald,

danke für die Antwort. Mein Hauptproblem ist leider, das ich es nicht ausprobieren kann, da die SPS in der Schule steht. Das heißt es wäre schon sehr von Vorteil , würde es direkt funktionieren.



Gruß 

Fabian


----------



## solosi (29 Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

heute habe ich die Anlage ausprobiert. Es hat leider nicht funktioniert. Die LED BF hat dauerhaft geblinkt und ich habe einfach keine Kommunikation zwischen SPS und Wago herstellen können..

Kann es an der Hardwarekonfig liegen? Was bedeutet das "No PI-Channel" ?

Im Simatic selber am Profibusnetz selber liegt es nicht, meint einer meiner Dozenten. 

Muss ich noch etwas am Controller paramterieren? Habe ich etwas vergessen?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (1 März 2016)

Hallo solosi,

der 'No PI CHannel' ist notwendig, da für den Koppler 2 Byte für mögliche Registerkommunikation im Prozessabbild reserviert werden.
Wenn deine BF Led geblinkt hat, ist dein Bus physikalisch OK. Allerdings hast du noch Fehler in der Konfiguration.
Um genaueres sagen zu können bräuchte ich genauere Informationen (Firmware 833, Welche Module usw).

Unter folgendem Link findest du unseren Anwendungshinweis zur Verwendeung der GSD Dateien.
Dort sollte das meiste schon erklärt sein:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...=gsd&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails463923054678713688


----------

